# Montana



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Anyone here from or ever go to Montana?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Im from Billings. I am generally cruisin around in Red Lodge because of how close it is to me but I also occasionally hit up Bridger Bowl, Big Sky, Moonlight and Showdown.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Papawood- I've been to Moonlight and Bridger and I'm headed to Big Sky and Showdown to do Resort reviews for the site here soon. I'm super excited to go to Big Sky. I have never been to Red Lodge, how is it? 

Snowolf- funny, I grew up in Missoula and didn't really learn until I moved away, but it's good to be back! I love lost trail and lookout. How is Mt. Hood? I would love to go snowboarding up there during the summer.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

So you can ride snow in the summer at MT. Hood? That might be a trip I need to take for sure...A bit more info would be great...sorry for the hi-jack...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Papawood- I've been to Moonlight and Bridger and I'm headed to Big Sky and Showdown to do Resort reviews for the site here soon. I'm super excited to go to Big Sky. I have never been to Red Lodge, how is it?
> 
> Snowolf- funny, I grew up in Missoula and didn't really learn until I moved away, but it's good to be back! I love lost trail and lookout. How is Mt. Hood? I would love to go snowboarding up there during the summer.


It is a very fun mountain. Doesn't get the snow that Bridger or Moonlight do, but for the drive it well suits my needs. This last weekend, Red Lodge got absolutely crapped on with pow and was absolutely fantastic. It is also significantly less crowded than Big Sky, Bridger and even Moonlight. I would rate it a little better than Discovery if you have been there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

I live in NW Montana.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm glad there's a few of us out there! 

BoardJunkie- I was up at Blacktail last weekend, had a blast. Where do you usually go?

Anyone headed to Moonlight/Big Sky this weekend? There is the dummy jump at Big Sky on the 9th, and Volcom's Peanut Butter and Rail Jam amateur snowboard contest. I'm super stoked for the PBRJ. It's not often we get things like this in Montana. Anyways, we'll be up there taking pictures for the site (snowboardmontana.org), not competing (i'm still at the beginner parks).


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> I'm glad there's a few of us out there!
> 
> BoardJunkie- I was up at Blacktail last weekend, had a blast. Where do you usually go?
> 
> Anyone headed to Moonlight/Big Sky this weekend? There is the dummy jump at Big Sky on the 9th, and Volcom's Peanut Butter and Rail Jam amateur snowboard contest. I'm super stoked for the PBRJ. It's not often we get things like this in Montana. Anyways, we'll be up there taking pictures for the site (snowboardmontana.org), not competing (i'm still at the beginner parks).


 I get in Friday night. I'll be there for a wk.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

nice... are you staying on the mountain?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> I'm glad there's a few of us out there!
> 
> BoardJunkie- I was up at Blacktail last weekend, had a blast. Where do you usually go?
> 
> Anyone headed to Moonlight/Big Sky this weekend? There is the dummy jump at Big Sky on the 9th, and Volcom's Peanut Butter and Rail Jam amateur snowboard contest. I'm super stoked for the PBRJ. It's not often we get things like this in Montana. Anyways, we'll be up there taking pictures for the site (snowboardmontana.org), not competing (i'm still at the beginner parks).



Is that Rail Jam on the Bid Sky side or the Moonlight side?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> I'm glad there's a few of us out there!
> 
> BoardJunkie- I was up at Blacktail last weekend, had a blast. Where do you usually go?


I usually go to the bowl, disco, or lost trail. I usually hit whitefish and big sky once a season to check out the scene but that's about it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> nice... are you staying on the mountain?


Yup, Staying slope side in the condo's. I think I'm the only boarder on the trip.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

BoardJunkie- I thought you were in the Kalispell area... I'm in Missoula, I haven't gone up to Lookout this year, holy cow have they been getting dumped on! at least a foot a day it seems. 

ScotyRokt-well, if you want to hang out with some boarders, we will be there Saturday and Sunday, we should be out on the town friday night too.

PapaWood-The rail jam is on the Moonlight side. It sounds pretty cool. We will be there at least for the finals, taking pictures. Wish I had enough guts to compete, but I'm a wuss, and stuck on the baby rails still.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Angela said:


> BoardJunkie- I thought you were in the Kalispell area... I'm in Missoula, I haven't gone up to Lookout this year, holy cow have they been getting dumped on! at least a foot a day it seems.
> 
> ScotyRokt-well, if you want to hang out with some boarders, we will be there Saturday and Sunday, we should be out on the town friday night too.
> 
> PapaWood-The rail jam is on the Moonlight side. It sounds pretty cool. We will be there at least for the finals, taking pictures. Wish I had enough guts to compete, but I'm a wuss, and stuck on the baby rails still.


I am in the Kali area but I go to zoo town often. I spent 2 years doing a master's there so it's kinda like a home away from home for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

ScotyRokt-well, if you want to hang out with some boarders, we will be there Saturday and Sunday, we should be out on the town friday night too.

Works for me. We'll be out on Sat-Sun as well. I don't have any pics to post of me. Just look for the boarder with ~ 6 skiers or I'll see you in the bar.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Snowed quite a bit at Showdown yesterday! 😁


----------

